# could this be postinfectious ibs?



## ibssuff (Dec 5, 2010)

i had this for 2 years now, and the doctors i've been too STILL don't know what it is, and some even think i'm making it up since im a teen and "want to miss school." anyhow, i always thought it could be ibs. it all started when i had whipworms (trichuris trichiura). that's when i experienced eating and getting sick, so i started eating less; needing to use the washroom at random times, so i always needed to know where the washroom was. and stomach discomfort (mostly the need to use the washroom, but sometimes i don't even have to go).The problem is that when the doctor asks, "where do you feel the stomach pain? name one place." and i say it's all over, because IT IS, (when you feel the need to use the washroom badly) and he then thinks im lying. what am i supposed to say to that?and, do you think this is postinfectious ibs? (i did blood tests, stool tests and the worms were gone, and ultrasound; found nothing).


----------

